# Waxstock Charity Donations - amounts raised!



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who donated funds or prizes at Waxstock. You have supported some very deserving causes.
Here's the final breakdown:

Sebastian's Action Trust (holiday home/support for terminally ill children and their families) = *£1150*

Kim's Corner, East Anglian Air Ambulance = *£937.38*

Dunkin' Dodos, Cancer Research UK = *£102*

TOTAL = £2189.38


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done guys n gals!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Well done all.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

super guys, bloody brill !


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Superb news :thumb:

Well done to all.


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Great news
Well done everyone


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

We still have money to add to this total too :thumb:

I will pm you when I get in this evening


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Just wana say a big thank you to everyone who gave bits to kim's corner.also to odk wax's,obsession wax for the large donation of waxs etc and to all orther companys who helped.


----------

